# قسم خاص بالـ الـــ Fluid Mechanices وكل تطبيقاته



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

*مكتبة حوده النمر خاصة بالـ Fluid Mechanices وكل تطبيقاته*

مجموعة كتب رائعة عن الـــ FLUID MECHANICES
وكل تطبيقاته 












ولكن أرجو منكم إبداء أرائكم بالرد على الموضوع​ 

ملحوظة الملفات مرفوعة على موقع رابيد شير​ 

طريقة التحميل للمبتدئين​ 


1- إضغط على الصوره أو كلمة "التحميل هنا"
2- سيظهر لك نافذه أضغط بأسفل النافذه على كلمة free
3- ستظهر لك نافذة بها عداد يبدأ العد تنازلى إنتظر حتى ينتهى ويصل o.o
4- ستظهر لك نافذة بأسفلها أربعة حروف أعد كتابتهم فى المربع المجاور لهم
5- أضغط على كلمة Download from telia sonera​

ملحوظه هامه​ 
يشترط موقع التحميل أن تنتظر فتره معينه لا أعرفها مابين تحميل كل كتاب والأخر​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الأول
ebook Fluid Mechanics - Frank M White.pdf​حجم الملف 23.2 ميجابايت
إضغط هنا للتحميل
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى​


​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الثانى

Springer - Computational Methods for Fluid Dynamics, 3rd Ed [Scan, OCR] - 2002 - (By Laxxuss)
حجم الكتاب 19.8 ميجابايت
إضغط هنا للتحميل
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى


​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الثالث​Practical_Fluid_Mechanics_For_Engineering_Applicat ions​حجم الملف 10.2
إضغط هنا للتحميل

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى








​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الرابع

Aircraft Design Projects For Engineering Students
حجم الملف 2 ميجا
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى​ 
التحميل هنا



​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الخامس
FLUIDS refrence
حجم الكتاب 1.4
التحميل هنا

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى



​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب السادس
Fundamentals_of_Computational_Fluid_Dynamics

حجم الملف 1.4 ميجابايت
التحميل هنا
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى


















​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب السابع​Fluid Mechanics with Vector Field Theory
حجم الملف 1.2 ميجابايت​
التحميل هنا 

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى









​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الثامن
fluid flow
حجم الكتاب 1 ميجابايت
التحميل هنا
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى



​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب التاسع
Computational Fluid Dynamics Algorithms for Hydraulic Engineering​

حجم الملف 447 كيلوبايت​التحميل هنا

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى






​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب العاشر
multi phase flow book​
حجم الملف 800 كيلوبايت​
التحميل هنا

محتويات الكتاب كالأتى






​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الحادى عشر
water hammer
حجم املف 256 كيلوبايت
التحميل هنا
​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الثانى عشر
aero nautical enginering
حجم الملف 256 كيلوبايت

التحميل هنا
​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الثالث عشر
CHIN__W[1]._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pipeline_a nd_Annular_Flow.rar
حجم الملف 1.35 ميجابايت

التحميل هنا
محتويات الكتاب كالأتى



​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الرابع عشر
Fluid Mechanics for Chemical Engineering 
لاغنى عنه لمهندسى الكيمياء والبترول والميكانيكا
حجم الملف 13 ميجابايت

إضغط هنا للتحميل



​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الخامس عشر
Fluid Mechanics of Flow Metering - 1st edition
حجم الملف 8.2 ميجابايت

إضغط هنا للتحميل





​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب السادس عشر
Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing









كتاب بيتكلم عن طرق معالجة الغاز الطبيعي والعمليات اللي بيمر بيها ​
ISBN: 0849334063
Title: Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing (Dekker Mechanical Engineering)
Author: Arthur J. Kidnay William R. Parrish 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2006-06-21
Number Of Pages: 464

Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing" explores the natural gas industry from the wellhead to the marketplace. It compiles information from the open literature, meeting proceedings, and experts to accurately depict the state of gas processing technology today and highlight technologies that could become important in the future. This book covers advantages, limitations, and ranges of applicability of major gas plant processes to provide a sound understanding from system fundamentals to selection, operation, and integration into the overall gas plant. It also describes the major operations involved in bringing the gas to the plant, information not usually discussed in most gas processing books. Comprehensive chapters cover field operations, inlet receiving, compression, dehydration, hydrocarbon recovery, nitrogen rejection, liquids processing, sulfur recovery, and the increasingly popular liquefied natural gas industry, focusing on liquefaction, storage, and transportation. The book also discusses plant economics, offering ways to make initial cost estimates of selected processes and determine capital costs of gas processing facilities. The descriptive approach in "Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing" makes this comprehensive text and reference well suited for both technical and non-technical personnel in the industry including chemical or mechanical engineers, plant engineers, students, and those who are new to the field​


اضغط هنا للتحميل

​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب السابع عشر
Thermo-fluid Dynamics of Two-Phase Flow ​








Thermo-fluid Dynamics of Two-Phase Flow ​
*By: Mamoru Ishii Takashi Hibiki *


*ISBN: 0387283218 *
*Publisher: Springer - 2005-11-29*
*Hardcover | 1 Edition | 462 Pages *
*15,948Mo *

*Editorial Reviews *
*Thermo-fluid dynamics of two-phase flow is an important subject for various scientific and engineering fields. It plays a particularly significant role in thermal-hydraulic analysis of nuclear reactor transients and accidents. The topics of multiphase flow are also essential for various engineering systems related to energy, chemical engineering processes and heat transfer.*
*Thermo-fluid Dynamics of Two-phase Flow is written for graduate students, scientists and engineers who need in depth theoretical foundations to solve two-phase problems in various technological systems.*
*Based on the extensive research experiences focused on the fundamental physics of two-phase flow, the authors present the detailed theoretical foundation of multi-phase flow thermo-fluid dynamics as they apply to:*
*- Nuclear reactor transient and accident analysis*
*- Energy systems *
*- Power generation systems *
*- Chemical reactors and process systems *
*- Space propulsion*
*- Transport processes*​​​

*اضغط هنا للتحميل*​

​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب الثامن عشر
Liquid Pipeline Hydraulics​







ISBN: 0824753178
Title: Liquid Pipeline Hydraulics (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
Author: E. Shashi Menon 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2004-06-21
Number Of Pages: 312

A practical handbook for engineers, technicians, and others involved in designing and operating pipelines to transport liquids, primarily in the petroleum, water, and process industries. It does however include chapter-end problems, with selected answers appended, to facilitate its use as a college textbook. Arizona-based engineering and computer consultant Menon presents liquid pipeline hydraulics as it applies to the transportation of liquids through pipelines in a single-phase, steady-state environment. He discusses such factors as various properties of liquids, the concept of pressure, friction, and calculating the energy required to transport liquid from one point to another through a pipeline. The formulas for such calculations he presents and describes without using calculus or complex mathematical methods, and certainly does not wander away from the practical aspects to explain how they are derived

*******s:
1 Introduction 1
2 Properties of liquids 4
3 Pressure drop due to friction 32
4 Pipe analysis 65
5 Pressure and horsepower required 74
6 Multi-pump station pipelines 110
7 Pump analysis 122
8 Pump station design 155
9 Thermal hydraulics 169
10 Flow measurement 186
11 Unsteady flow in pipelines 201
12 Pipeline economics 214​​
للتحميل اضغط هنا
​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب التاسع عشر
Gas Pipeline Hydraulics ​








ISBN: 0849327857
Title: Gas Pipeline Hydraulics
Author: E. Shashi Menon 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2005-05-24
Number Of Pages: 416


Conceived as a practical handbook of fluid dynamics for engineers, technicians, and others involved in the design and operation of pipelines transporting natural gas and other compressible fluids, this work presents the fundamental formulas, codes, and standards used in the industry. Avoiding overly complex equations and theorems, Menon (SYSTEK Technologies Inc., US) presents ten chapters dealing with basic properties of compressible fluids, methods of calculating the pressure drop in a gas pipeline, determination of the total pressure required for transport in pipelines under various configuration, calculation of optimal numbers and locations of compressor stations, installation of pipe loops to increase throughput, mechanical strength of the pipeline, thermal hydraulic analysis, transient pressure analysis, valves and flow measurement, and various economic aspects of gas pipeline​
اضغط هنا للتحميل
​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب العشرون
*Multiphase Flow Dynamics 1: Fundamentals, 2nd Edition*​ 






​ 



*Multiphase Flow Dynamics 1: Fundamentals, 2nd Edition*
Nikolay I. Kolev | Springer (December 3, 2004) | ISBN-10: 3540221069 |PDF| 5.9 Mb | 753 pages​ 
Description:​ 
Multi-phase flows are part of our natural environment, including tornadoes, typhoons, air and water pollution and volcanic activity as well as industrial technology such as power plants, combustion engines, propulsion systems, or chemical and biological industry. The industrial use of multi-phase systems requires analytical and numerical strategies for predicting their behavior. This book contains theory, methods and practical experience in describing complex transient multi-phase processes in arbitrary geometrical configurations. This book provides a systematic presentation of the theory and practice of numerical multi-phase fluid dynamics. In the present first volume the fundamentals of multiphase dynamics are provided, in addition to various interactive multimedia demonstrations on an accompanying CD-ROM.​ 
Table of *******s:​

```
[LEFT][SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Mass conservation equations.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Momentum conservation equations.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Derivatives for the equations of state.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- On the variety of notations of the energy conservation principle for single phase flow.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- First and second law of thermodynamics for multi-component flows in heterogeneous media.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Some simple applications of the single phase multicomponent mass and energy conservation.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Exergy of multi-phase multi-component systems.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Onedimensional three-fluid flow.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Detonation waves in melt-coolant interaction.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Conservation equations for multi-phase multi-component mulit - velocity fields in general curvilinear coordinate systems.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Numerical solution method for multi-phase flow problems.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=4][COLOR=blue]- Numerical solution method for multi-phase flow problems in multiple blocks of curvilinear coordinate systems.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/LEFT]
```
 
Links :
rapidshare
*OR*
*icefile*
*OR*
*depositfiles*​ 
*OR*
*filefactory*​


----------



## msobhy98 (27 فبراير 2007)

يااااااااااااااه
اخيرا خلصت 
تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه بالفائده ان شاء الله​ 



مكتبة حوده النمر خاصة بالـ Fluid Mechanices وكل تطبيقاته [/CENTER]


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
بارك الله فيك اخى محمود وان شاء الله يتم ما طلبت ..


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر 

يعطيك العافيه يا شيخ


----------



## msobhy98 (28 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك على المرور


----------



## eng-samar (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## msobhy98 (1 مارس 2007)

الحمد لله الكثير قاموا بالشكر وده هو اللى يهمنى
اما رايك انت يا اخ شريف ..........................
ومش هندم انى عملت مواضيع للمنتدى ده
لاننى الحمد لله عمرى ما بندم على شىء عملته بكامل ارادتى
ونهاية اشكر كل من تقدم بكلمة شكر
[/CENTER]


----------



## سعيد الشايب (4 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك مجهود مشكور


----------



## احمد_1976 (11 مايو 2007)

many times I find problems when extracting the files.rar, any solution please? Thanks in advance


----------



## ريمون عدلي (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس علي تعبك مجهود خرافه
تشكر عليه


----------



## ahmsha0 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## عمر فاضل ايوب (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (25 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف الف عافية اخوي الغالي

ومادة ميكانيكا الموائع من احلى واسهل المواد بالتخصص


----------



## كريم2008 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااا على الكتب الجميله


----------



## anarab (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*ممكن من فضلكم اعرف مراحل تصنيع لا shaft فى ال centrifugal pump ؟
و عمليات التشغيل التى تجرى على الshaft من خراطة و تجليخ........الخ

و درجة نعومة الshaft النهائية.

و جزاكم الله خيرا

فى انتظار ردودكم.*


----------



## asabbagh84 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

i would like to thank all of those engineers who took them time to upload these fine glory books for the sake of others


----------



## asabbagh84 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

i tried to download the book :" Computational_Rheology_for_Pipeline_a nd_Annular_Flow.rar
" and i got this message:لقد حددت ملف مرفق خاطئ. إذا إتبعت رابط صحيح, الرجاء راسل الإدارة.


----------



## asabbagh84 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

the 13th book is unavailable on "EL MOHANDES" group., please review it and check its availability
thanks a lot


----------



## المحمودى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الف ششششكر


----------



## نورة0 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الطيب 
والكتب القيمة
جزيت كل خير


----------



## senan85 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## gomane8 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

jazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak ellah khairan


----------



## eng_adam (25 يناير 2008)

Need these books urgent plz
Bela Liptak Books
1.Volume 1- Instrument Engineer's Handbook-Process Measurement and Analysis
2.Volume 2- Instrument Engineer's Handbook-Process Control and Optimization
3.Volume 3- Instrument Engineer's Handbook-Process Software and Digital Networks


----------



## نصير الجنابي (19 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز
اشكرك الشكر الجزبل وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكن هل استطيع ان احصل على كتاب الحلول في الموائع لفرانك وايت
ارجو المساعده


----------



## casper_13_96 (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
و اتمنى منك التوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصل


----------

